# Jon Erik Hexum the best looking man in history giga god



## MaxillaIsEverything (May 21, 2020)

Perfect from every angle, perfect bones, perfect features insane giga piercing eyes (no one cares about nct)
Best looking man in history no one ever came close. Mogs all psl gods to the moon and back
Side by side with Cavill who is considered good looking 




Its comical
This is perfection




PSL difference between this guy and everyone else is multiple points. If psl gods are talked about this guy should be thought of as the ultimate peak of male aesthetics. Truly a giga god


----------



## Deleted member 3853 (May 21, 2020)

hes up there yea


----------



## Deleted member 5521 (May 21, 2020)

Cavill mogs


----------



## Deleted member 6538 (May 21, 2020)

The way he died makes me cage so hard


----------



## Deleted member 5683 (May 21, 2020)

Thongmaster said:


> The way he died makes me cage so hard


How did he die?


----------



## Deleted member 6538 (May 21, 2020)

LayDownAndCope said:


> How did he die?


After a meteoric rise in the world of showbiz, *Jon*-*Erik Hexum's* life was cut short on October 18, 1984 when he put a 44. magnum, which was loaded with blanks, to his head and pulled the trigger. ... Six days later, *Hexum* was declared brain dead and his organs were harvested with permission of his devastated family


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (May 21, 2020)

LayDownAndCope said:


> How did he die?



Shot himself with a blank, a pistol that shoots blanks instead of bullets, the blank barely goes anywhere compared to a bullet but he put it directly on his skull like an idiot

Also yeah he's Giga Chad he's 6'1 and has a booming deep voice


----------



## Deleted member 5656 (May 21, 2020)

LayDownAndCope said:


> How did he die?


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (May 21, 2020)

*Roped after discovering the blackpill and finding out that there's people who mog him*


----------



## reptiles (May 21, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> View attachment 418782
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 5683 (May 21, 2020)

wanderingandcoping said:


> View attachment 418850


Such a stupid way to die ngl


----------



## Chadeep (May 22, 2020)

Holy shit fuck can't really cope a god like him killed himself


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (May 22, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> View attachment 418782
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nct is not that severe. From distance it looks like neutral. But still gigachad though..


----------



## Schnauser (May 22, 2020)

Fucking hell mogs Cavill to fuck no contest. He didn't kill himself, he was messing around on set with a blank gun and pretended to play Russian roulette with a blank and put it against his temple not knowing this could cause serious damage if point blank.


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jun 17, 2020)

Imagine if he became an A list actor woman's standards today would be even higher I bet. Definitely in my top 5 best looking models I have seen and he died on my birthday 18th October as well


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jun 17, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> View attachment 418782
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MaxillaIsEverything said:


> View attachment 418782
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol what kind of joke is this, Ramirez and de Poot absolutely MOG this man into oblivion in every aspect.


----------



## no_coat_no_soap (Jun 17, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Lol what kind of joke is this, Ramirez and de Poot absolutely MOG this man into oblivion in every aspect.



psl autists and their obsession with alien looking models.





in what world does the first mog the second to oblivion?


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jun 21, 2020)

no_coat_no_soap said:


> psl autists and their obsession with alien looking models.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jon Erik hexum no one mogged this man in terms of sex appeal. Only one that comes close is Jason Momoa


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jun 21, 2020)

no_coat_no_soap said:


> psl autists and their obsession with alien looking models.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Most aesthetic guy i've ever seen


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Jun 22, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> View attachment 469766
> 
> Most aesthetic guy i've ever seen


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jun 22, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> View attachment 469788
> View attachment 469789
> View attachment 469790
> View attachment 469791


I've seen Sean O'Pry as well. Good looking guy but just not quite giving off the same energy as De Poot.


----------



## no_coat_no_soap (Jun 25, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> I've seen Sean O'Pry as well. Good looking guy but just not quite giving off the same energy as De Poot.



i agree. o'pry looks like a businessman. de poot looks like a shut-in


----------



## Deleted member 2658 (Jun 25, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> View attachment 418782
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can ascend to that facially, J F L.
Need a tan and a few surgeries and then I'll be Gigachad from facewise


----------



## Nisse (Jun 25, 2020)

Water


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jun 25, 2020)

Yeah he is tied with delon i guess. God of gods. It would be nice to have some pics of his father and mother and also brothers if he had any.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jun 25, 2020)

He was also 6'1, very tall for his time. If this guy wouldnt have died, it would have been giga over for pitt, cruise and other chads.


----------



## Nisse (Jun 25, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> Yeah he is tied with delon i guess. God of gods. It would be nice to have some pics of his father and mother and also brothers if he had any.


He mogs delon to submission


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jun 25, 2020)

Nisse said:


> He mogs delon to submission


He bodymogs delon, but their face are tied.


----------



## Nisse (Jun 25, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> He bodymogs delon, but their face are tied.


No, hexum destroyed delon in a mog battle


----------



## xXx_sHrEK69_xXx (Jun 25, 2020)

his voice,height,hairline mogs cavill


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jun 25, 2020)

How can you be that chad and do the idiocy he did. I bet he reincarnated in a mosquito for doing what he did... just fucking lol at this idiotic universe.


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Nov 15, 2020)

Indeed


----------



## Taylorswift (Nov 15, 2020)

xXx_sHrEK69_xXx said:


> his voice,height,hairline mogs cavill


----------



## Fath0039 (Nov 15, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> View attachment 418782
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Viggo mortensen and johnny depp mogs hard


----------



## RichardwillImprove (Nov 15, 2020)

chico.


----------

